# Croatian inland!



## ProudCroat (Oct 17, 2008)

There was topic about Croatian sea, but I can't help it - I must show you beauties of my country's inland - mountains, plants, rivers, swamps... Enjoy and add some pic if you have!


----------



## ProudCroat (Oct 17, 2008)

Rastoke









Plitvice Lakes - Heaven on Earth









Zeleni Vir (no, not part of Plitvice)









Skrad, Gorski kotar


----------



## ProudCroat (Oct 17, 2008)

Imotski Lakes




























(it seems like pics are too big, and i can't change that... )


----------



## ProudCroat (Oct 17, 2008)

Somewhere in Dalmatia









National Park Paklenica









Charming small city of Brinje









North Croatia - old village 









Near Varaždin


----------



## ProudCroat (Oct 17, 2008)

If anyone can make this pictures smaller (administrators) please do it...


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

i do not see any pictures


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

Me neither... :nuts:


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Croatian Inland*

*Rastoke*


















*Plitvice Lakes*


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Zagreb - the capital of Croatia*




























































































































































































































































































































http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b223/dljgmail/Zagreb
/P5114872.jpg


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Varaždin*


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Hrvatsko Zagorje*

*Trakošćan*










*Veliki Tabor*










*Marija Bistrica*










*Zelenjak*










*Kumrovec*










*Fields*










*Krapina*


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*Osijek*


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

very nice place, great pictures


----------

